# Karachi Harbour December 1971



## Quality2

Hello All,
I am new to this site and am searching for anyone that was in Karachi during December 1971 amidst the bombing and missile attacks launched by India against Pakistan.

Best Regards


----------



## hawkey01

Fortunately I was not there. 
Welcome to the site, I am sure that you will find someone who had the misfortune to be there.
Regards
Hawkey01 (egg)


----------



## Pilot mac

I was on a ship that was diverted from Karachi due to the conflict. As far as I remember there were two British ships hit by missiles one I think was the J and C Harrison's 'Harmattan' and an Ellerman ship. There may have even been a third?

regards


----------



## steve w

Pilot mac said:


> I was on a ship that was diverted from Karachi due to the conflict. As far as I remember there were two British ships hit by missiles one I think was the J and C Harrison's 'Harmattan' and an Ellerman ship. There may have even been a third?
> 
> regards



I belive the third ship was the panamanian freighter Gulf Star also a greek ship was left on fire it was called the Zoe.


----------



## treeve

Full list of ship losses and damage on pdf file at
http://orbat.com/site/cimh/navy/kills(1971)-2.pdf


----------



## Quality2

Many thanks to everyone for your replies I am absolutely amazed at the response.
Best Regards


----------



## john z

Quality2 said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this site and am searching for anyone that was in Karachi during December 1971 amidst the bombing and missile attacks launched by India against Pakistan.
> 
> Best Regards


hello just joined 
my wifes father was the chief engineer on the harmattan at the time of the attack


----------



## Quality2

Hi a bit late i know but just come across this post, my brother was the 4th engineer and must have known your father in law.


----------



## saudisid

Pilot mac said:


> I was on a ship that was diverted from Karachi due to the conflict. As far as I remember there were two British ships hit by missiles one I think was the J and C Harrison's 'Harmattan' and an Ellerman ship. There may have even been a third?
> 
> regards


The Ellerman vessel in Karachi was the City of Colombo. The Pakistanis marched all the Indian crew off the ship. When it was over the Officers and a few wives sailed her down to Bombay. I sailed with the Writer later [ and with his brother at the time of the trouble ] do not remember either saying she was hit. 

Alan


----------



## Drobbo1954

*Harmattan 1971*



Quality2 said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this site and am searching for anyone that was in Karachi during December 1971 amidst the bombing and missile attacks launched by India against Pakistan.
> 
> Best Regards


Hi , I was on the harmattan when we were hit by a missile in Karachi
Please reply for more information 
Dave


----------



## Drobbo1954

*Ken 4th engineer*



Quality2 said:


> Hi a bit late i know but just come across this post, my brother was the 4th engineer and must have known your father in law.


Hi, 
I knew ken well, I was the engineers cabin boy. What a terrible night that was in Karachi, need to contact any crew members.
Dave


----------



## Drobbo1954

*Gulf star*



steve w said:


> I belive the third ship was the panamanian freighter Gulf Star also a greek ship was left on fire it was called the Zoe.


Hi, I was on the harmattan when we were hit by a missile. I saw the Gulf Star get hit and she sank within minutes
Dave


----------



## Quality2

Drobbo1954 said:


> Hi,
> I knew ken well, I was the engineers cabin boy. What a terrible night that was in Karachi, need to contact any crew members.
> Dave


Hi, Thanks for your response. I have been in touch with other crew members but it was a few years ago now.
I have also been in touch with someone on this site who was on board another ship but witnessed the Harmattan being towed in after the attack. From his response, the sight had a lasting effect even to this day. I have gathered a lot of information regarding the events leading up to the attack but it would be good to hear from someone else who knew my brother.


----------



## Tony Drury

I think the Ellerman ship was City of St Albans - was hit somewhere near the bar?


----------



## Tony Drury

Coming back to me - I think the piece of pierced shell plating was on display in the ships bar?


----------



## Drobbo1954

I don’t ever remember another British ship being attacked apart from ours, the other ship was a tanker gulf star , I saw her missiled and she sank within minutes


----------



## saudisid

Tony Drury said:


> Coming back to me - I think the piece of pierced shell plating was on display in the ships bar?


Tony
The St Albans was shot up same punch up but on passage Calcutta to Chalna. Alan Hine was Master Mike Fagin Mate.

When we were in the Montreal in 73 John Smith was the AP. He was in the Colombo in 71 in Karachi. At the time I was 2nd Mate in the Ottawa [ ex Glasgow ]. The AP was his Brother Pete. We crossed in Colombo. John came over to see his brother Pete.
Petes greating was Hello S...t face. Brotherly Love.
John was killled in a car crash some time after I left the Montreal in 73
Alan


----------



## JoeQ

saudisid said:


> Tony
> The St Albans was shot up same punch up but on passage Calcutta to Chalna. Alan Hine was Master Mike Fagin Mate.
> 
> When we were in the Montreal in 73 John Smith was the AP. He was in the Colombo in 71 in Karachi. At the time I was 2nd Mate in the Ottawa [ ex Glasgow ]. The AP was his Brother Pete. We crossed in Colombo. John came over to see his brother Pete.
> Petes greating was Hello S...t face. Brotherly Love.
> John was killled in a car crash some time after I left the Montreal in 73
> Alan


I was on the St Albans in 1972 we went to drydock in Govan to do the permanent repairs. They took a section of shell plating out of No 2 tween deck then promptly went on strike. We were there for weeks, must have been about October so walking up to the end of the drydock to the, not very salubrious, toilets was not a lot of fun. Still off to South Africa once clear so all turned out ok in the end.


----------



## Tony Drury

Spot on Joe and Alan - my memory is aging faster than yours lol


----------



## wheelerclan

For what it is worth I do not think you have yet located anyone who was on the City of Colombo when she was seized by the Pakistanis.The Radio officer was an Irishman named Jimmie Noonan.He later sailed with me on the City of Delhi ( Master C Heywood, C/O M Taylor,2/M S Poole J2M N.Wheeler.Jimmie had a tape recording he made of the aerial bombardment.Very scary, fortunately the ship sustained no hits.


----------



## wheelerclan

I do not know how to get hold of Jimmie, some of the others mentioned might


----------

